# c100 II and 80D or GH4 + lens suggestions



## jasonmillard81 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all! I am 85% of the way ready to purchase a c100 II but wanted to make the best decision with regards to options and lenses. I don't own any Canon glass anymore and have the GH4 system which I will most likely sell to get a B-cam for my C100II. 
I could also keep the GH4 as a b-cam to the C100 II. Is there any strong reasons to sell my GH4 for an 80D? My C100 II will be my A-cam for video and my GH4 or 80D will be my B-cam for video and main stills camera. I'd like to take stills to print large sizes for print. So I could theoretically keep my GH4 for stills and have a decent b-cam with 4K video but no DPAF. The 80D would give me the DPAF but not 4K video. Any thoughts on what to use as a b-cam and stills camera to print images?
As far as C100 II options
1. Body Only: $3999
2. Body & 24-105 4L: $4499
I'm not sure if it is better to start with just the body and get a different "kit" lens or get the body and 24-105 for 500 more which would save me 400-500 on the actual lens.
I think it seems best to have an all-around zoom lens and 1 or 2 lenses that are much sharper for up-close interviews etc since the C100 II could use a bit more help in the resolution department.

Sorry if that seemed stream of conscious. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## syder (Oct 20, 2016)

jasonmillard81 said:


> Hi all! I am 85% of the way ready to purchase a c100 II but wanted to make the best decision with regards to options and lenses. I don't own any Canon glass anymore and have the GH4 system which I will most likely sell to get a B-cam for my C100II.
> I could also keep the GH4 as a b-cam to the C100 II. Is there any strong reasons to sell my GH4 for an 80D? My C100 II will be my A-cam for video and my GH4 or 80D will be my B-cam for video and main stills camera. I'd like to take stills to print large sizes for print. So I could theoretically keep my GH4 for stills and have a decent b-cam with 4K video but no DPAF. The 80D would give me the DPAF but not 4K video. Any thoughts on what to use as a b-cam and stills camera to print images?
> As far as C100 II options
> 1. Body Only: $3999
> ...



Will you be operating your B-Cam? Or are you a one man band who'll be manning the c100 and leaving the B cam set up on a tripod. If it's the latter then DPAF is likely to make the 80D more useful. And what's balance between stills/video? The 80D is a better all round stills camera, but if it's mainly a video camera which will have an operator then I'd stick with the GH4.

The 24-105 is a decent does most things documentary lens on the C100. When we lend c100 mk1s to students they often find that the 24-105 does everything they want. You'd probably also want something wider than 24mm, and something faster than f4 though. Personally I prefer using a 24-70 2.8 for video because I find the wider max aperture useful, but for $500 the 24-105 is awfully good value for money.


----------



## Josh Denver (Dec 2, 2016)

Get the 18-135mm kit instead. A much better lens for the C100II and 80D than 24-105mm. All who tried both said amen. 

My advice is as above. If you'll be operating the B cam and set focus manually, then the GH4 will better match the C100II images in overall sharpness and quality. But if you want a B camera for anyone on set to use, get the 80D. The HD is not that bad vs the C100/GH4 but they ARE visibly different in sharpness. 

The GH4 4K and C100 cut together beautifully as if shot on one camera really. 

That's the video size of things. 

Stills? now you make it complex. I don't love the GH4 stills, I think they look bad most of the time but when I use a Canon DSLR it's night and day. 

If you chose the 80D in the video section of the comment above the good you're all set. 

If you chose GH4, I suggest you buy a little Canon EOS M3 for 300-400 bucks or a T6i and use your lenses on it when you want high quality prints.


----------

